# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [AEG] AEG φουρνος  δεν δουλευει

## dim s-max

Σας παρακαλω για βοήθεια ο φουρνος δεν αναβει και δεν λειτιργει τιποτα  μόνι το ηλεκτρονικο ρολοι δουλευει και δειχνει την ωρα , με αυτα που έχω  διαβασει λετε να να κανω μπαι πας το ρελε του ρολογιου πως μπορω να το  κανω αυτο σας βαζω φωτο ή πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο , το διακοπτακι το  μπλέ στ τριτη φωτο έχει συνεχεια κανονικα. οι αντιστασεις είναι οι πανω  26 και 92 , του φαν 53 και η κατω 52 , ο θερμοστατης οταν γυρναω διχνει  συνεχεια ,τιαλλο να δοκιμασω ο φουρνοσ ειναι AEG COMPETENCE 5209 B -M  ENR 611572 300  F Nr 048013625
IMG_0715.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λογικά στην 4η φωτό και πάνω στο ρολόι έχει καφέ και μπλε καλώδια . Θα πρέπει να έχει τάση μεταξύ καφέ και μπλε . Αλλά πρέπει να μετρηθεί τάση και μεταξύ καφέ *με το μπλε που δεν είναι γέφυρα*,  αλλά φεύγει με σκέτο μπλε από το ρολόι στον δίπλα διακόπτη επιλογής . Το ένα μπλε φαίνεται το κλιπς στραβωμένο , μπορεί να έλιωσε και να μην μεταφέρει τάση στο σκέτο μπλε που δεν είναι με γέφυρα . Προσοχή με το ρεύμα .

----------


## dim s-max

Κ.Κυριακίδη μέ έχεται σωσει μια φορα στο παρελθον με ένα ψυγείο , όσον αφορα τη κουζίνα ,έκανα αυτο που μου ειπατε  και  όντως  πάει ρευμα συνεπώς  δεν έχει προβλημα το ρολόι . το τελευταιο που μένει ο επιλογέα του φουρνου ( το λέω αυτό καθοτι πάει ρευμα στο φούρνο αλλα δεν δουλέυει τιποτα ουτε το λαμπάκι) μηπως πρπει να κοιταξω και κάτι αλλο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εκεί που είναι η λάμπα φούρνου έχει περισσότερα από 2 καλώδια , έχει κάποιο θερμικό ασφαλείας προς εξέταση?



> όσον αφορα τη κουζίνα ,έκανα αυτο που μου ειπατε  και  όντως  πάει ρευμα συνεπώς  δεν έχει προβλημα το ρολόι .


Δεν θεωρώ σαφή αυτήν την απάντηση (ναι μεν λες πάει ρεύμα στο ρολόι αλλά δεν αποσαφηνίζεις για το ξεχωριστό μπλε καλώδιο προς επιλογέα διακόπτη.)

----------


## dim s-max

καταρχάς σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το χρόνο σου, λοιπόν βαζω το πολυμετρο στις επαφες του ρολογιου , μετράω  αναμεσα στο καφε (φαση )  και στο μπλέ που φευγει και πάει στον επιλογέα οχι στο γεφυρωμενο, και εκτος αυτου έκανα και κάτι αλλο , γεφυρωσα τα μπλε καλωδια αυτα που  ειναι μόνα τους , έτσι ωστε να κανω μπαι πας το ρελε , εφτασα σε αυτο το συμπέρασμα ακολουθώντας τα καλωδια απο τη παροχη , δηλ το καλωδιο τησ φασης καφε πάει στο ρολόι και στον επιλογέα απ υθείας  και το μπλε του ουδετέρου πάει πρώτα στο ρολόι και μετα μετα γεφυρώνει μια επαφή παλι στο ρολόι και φευγει απο τη διπλανη επαφή και παει στον επιλογέα δηλ αν δεν κάνω λάθος το ρελε κοβει το κύκλωμα αποτον ουδέτερο .ή μήπως κάνω λάθος ; τα καλωδια στο λαμπάκι έιναι απλα΄γεφυρα με το φαν του εξαερισμου για να παιρνει ρευμα , το μονο θερμικο που βλεπω αν είναι θερμικο...... ειναι αυτο στη 3 φωτογραφία το μικρο το μπλε που πάει κει φευγει καλωδιο και το οποιο έχει συνέχεια , καμιά αλλη ιδέα;

----------


## dim s-max

ξεχασα νά αναφέρω στη τριτη φωτο  τα τρια μικρα καλωδια που ειναι κατω στη φωτογραφια ειναι ψιλα καλωδια οχι σαν τα κανονικα στη μια μερια είναι πάνω στο ρολοι και στην αλλη εκει που βλεπεις στη φωτο τι είναι αυτα τα καλωδια μπορεις να καταλάβεις ΄;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> το μονο θερμικο που βλεπω αν είναι θερμικο...... ειναι αυτο στη  φωτογραφία το μικρο το μπλε που πάει κει φευγει καλωδιο και το οποιο  έχει συνέχεια , καμιά αλλη ιδέα;


Στην 4η φωτό στην κάτω δεξιά γωνία (για εκείνο το λαμπάκι αναφέρομαι ) και αν έχει θερμικό δίπλα του .
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...=1#47273_marka

----------


## dim s-max

επισης αυτο που δεν γνωριζω ειναι ,, στη 4 φωτο και κάτω δεξία είναι τρια καλωδια πιο ψιλα απο τα συνηθησμενα   που απο την αλλη μερια πανε στο ρολοι τι ειναι αυτο γνωρίζεις ;

----------


## dim s-max

μαζι γραφαμε  σου βγαζω μια κοντινη φωτο για να μου πει τη καταλαβαινεις  στη φωτο δεν φαινεται αλλα στη μεση υπαρχει μια τρυπα  η οποια ειναι διαμπερες , λεσ να υπήρχε κανα μικρο ελασμα εκει μεσα που καήκε έφυγε  και ειναι αυτο θερμικο IMG_0733.jpg η  αλλη φωτο ειναι απο μεσα απο το φουρνοIMG_0737.jpgθα μετρησω τισ επαφες για συνεχεια και θα σου πω

----------


## dim s-max

σε καμια απο τι τρες επαφες δεν υπαρχει συνεχεια , λες να ειναι αυτο , απορία μου ειναι ότι αυτα τα καλωδια καταληγουν στο ρολοι και εγω το έκανα μπαι πας  τι διαολο γιατι δεν λειτουργει τίποτα ...θα με τρελανει

----------


## dim s-max

ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ τι ελιανι αυτο στη φωτογραφια απο πάνω συμφωνα με το σχεδιαγραμμα και αν δεν κάνω λάθος έιναι εισοδος για θερμομετρο φαγητου μέσα στο φουρνο AEG 5209 B M Cooker   Oven Spares   BuySpares.jpgοπότε δεν επιρεαζει τη λειτουργεια του , λη αληθεια είναι ότι δεν το ειχαμε χρησιμοποιήσει ποτε γιαυτο ξεχάσαμε την υπαρξή του, οπότε λογικα το μόνο που μπορεί να φταιει είναι ο επιλογεας προγραμματος  συμφωνεις κ. κυριακιδη;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> μπορεί να φταιει είναι ο επιλογεας προγραμματος


 Επιλογέας διακόπτης . 
Έλεγξε και από την ανάποδη από αντιστάσεις προς επιλογέα διακόπτη στο γιατί δεν λειτουργούν . Δεν πιστεύω ότι ένας επιλογέας διακόπτης μπορεί να καταστραφεί "μαζικά " , (δηλαδή να μην δουλεύουν όλες οι αντιστάσεις / ανεμιστήρας / αντίσταση αέρα κτλ ) κάτι γενικό πρόβλημα πρέπει να έχει . Μόνο αν ακολουθήσεις ανάποδα από αντιστάσεις προς την τροφοδοσία τους θα βρεις ευκολότερα το πρόβλημα.

----------


## atsio

Μία χαζή ερώτηση. Την ώρα την ρύθμισες; Ο συγκεκριμένος φούρνος δεν δουλεύει εάν δεν ρυθμίσης το ρολόι.

----------


## dim s-max

Ναι φιλε μου την ειχα ρυθμιση αλλα τιποτα

----------


## dim s-max

Τελικά τη βρήκα τη βλάβη , έχει καεί ο επιλογέας φούρνου , συγκεκριμένα έχει καει στο σήμειο που παιρνει τον ουδέτερο από το ρολόι  γιαυτό και δεν λειτουργούσε τίποτα , ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον . 
Η ερώτηση τώρα είναι να παραγγείλω τον επιλογέα απο γερμανια που είναι πανάκριβος ή να πάρω ένα universal με λιγοτερες θέσεις και να προσπαθησω να τον εφαρμόσω , αλλωστε απο τις 10 θέσεις που έχει ο επολογέας τις 4 χρησιμοποιέι η γυναίκα μου , τι λέτε είναι πολυ δυσκολο:;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> τι λέτε είναι πολυ δυσκολο:;


Αν περάσεις από την δοκιμασία να νικήσεις τον Σβαρτσενέγκερ ίσως να σου δώσουμε κάποιες ελπίδες .

----------


## dim s-max

Αυτός ειναι ο επιλογέας IMG_0003.jpgIMG_0006.jpg και πως ειναι απο πίσω , ΠΕΤΡΟ ο Σβαρτσενεγκερ μπροστά μου είναι τσόκαρο , χα χα χα... τώρα έχω ελπιδες ...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> να παραγγείλω τον επιλογέα απο γερμανια που είναι πανάκριβος


 Πόσο? 
Δεν ξέρω δεν έχω ξαναδεί συγκεκριμένο διακόπτη , αυτά με τους περίεργους δίσκους , ίσως έχει ιδιαιτερότητες που δεν πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν με άλλους .
Αν κατάλαβα καλά από την δεξιά φωτό ξεκόλλησε το μπλέ καλώδιο μαζί με την επαφή του .
Αυτό το καλώδιο καταλήγει στην 1η αριστερή φωτό και στις κάτω επαφές ? Ο διακόπτης στην χρήση του έχει τράβηγμα στο μπουτόν μέσα έξω? (για on - off?) . Άρα η επαφή καταλήγει στην πίσω όψη της 1ης αριστερής φωτό? (μια εικασία να πάει το καλώδιο στην πίσω όψη κατευθείαν , αλλά καλύτερα καινούριο ).

----------


## dim s-max

Ο διακόπτης δεν έχει τραβηγμα μέσα  ή έξω  απλά εχει  10 θεσεις μαζί με το μηδεν , σωστα μιλας στο μπλε καλωδιο κάηκε μέσα η επαφή και  ξεκόλλησε ( το τραβηξα για να γινει εμφανες ) το καλωδιο αυτο ερχεται απο το ρολόι και καταλήγει εκει στον επιλογέα γι'αυτό  και δεν δουλευε τιποτα . αναρωτιέμαι αν παρω ένα universal  δεκα θεσεων και ψαξω με το πολυμετρο που δινει καθε φορα που τον γυρναω δεν θα κάνω δουλειά ! απλα΄ρωτάω γιατί δεν ξερω αν πρέπει να προσεξω κατι ή εχουν καποια ιδιαιτερότητα !

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φαίνεται εύκολο αν το δεις μία μία επαφή , στην πράξη όμως ίσως σε παιδέψει ο γρίφος με τις γέφυρες και από ποια πλευρά να βάλεις είσοδο και από ποια έξοδο ρεύματος . 
Πως θα καταλάβεις την ξεχωριστή λειτουργία (αντίστασης άνω + κάτω + ανεμιστήρας + φωτισμός + αντίσταση αέρα + γκριλ ) αλλά και συνδυασμούς αυτών . Αν δεν λάβεις υπόψιν την είσοδο / έξοδο ρεύματος και τον γρίφο με τις γέφυρες . Ελπίζω να έχεις αυτές τις ικανότητες όταν και οι καλύτεροι ηλεκτρολόγοι χτυπάνε το κεφάλι τους σε τέτοια θέματα . Ναι είναι γνώστες , αλλά όταν πρόκειται για πολύπλοκους συνδυασμούς γυρίζουν για καλύτερα σε καμιά επισκευή πορτατίφ .

----------


## asarigiannis

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα,
Θα χρειαστώ την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του forum αφού έχω έναν φούρνο AEG ΒΕ3013021Μ εντοιχισμένο. 
Είναι ο 4ος χρόνος λειτουργίας του . Όταν πιάνει περίπου τους 180 βαθμούς με πρόγραμμα ανεμιστήρας και κάτω, μετά από 20-30 λεπτά σβήνει εντελώς. 
Ακόμη και το φως του φούρνου μέχρι να πέσει περίπου στους 100 βαθμούς, οπότε και ξανά ανάβει. Υπολογίζω την θερμοκρασία από τον περιστρεφόμενο διακόπτη θερμοκρασίας του φούρνου, ο οποίος καθώς περιστρέφεται κάνει ένα κλικ.
Έβγαλα την κουζίνα έξω και αφαίρεσα το καπάκι. Δεν μπόρεσα να ελέγξω το θερμικό απλά είδα ότι είναι έως 250 βαθμούς. Να το αντικαταστήσω ή είναι κάτι άλλο?

----------


## atsio

Ο ανεμιστήρας που κρυώνει τα τοιχώματα δουλεύει;

----------


## golfmk3

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα,
> Θα χρειαστώ την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του forum αφού έχω έναν φούρνο AEG ΒΕ3013021Μ εντοιχισμένο. 
> Είναι ο 4ος χρόνος λειτουργίας του . Όταν πιάνει περίπου τους 180 βαθμούς με πρόγραμμα ανεμιστήρας και κάτω, μετά από 20-30 λεπτά σβήνει εντελώς. 
> Ακόμη και το φως του φούρνου μέχρι να πέσει περίπου στους 100 βαθμούς, οπότε και ξανά ανάβει. Υπολογίζω την θερμοκρασία από τον περιστρεφόμενο διακόπτη θερμοκρασίας του φούρνου, ο οποίος καθώς περιστρέφεται κάνει ένα κλικ.
> Έβγαλα την κουζίνα έξω και αφαίρεσα το καπάκι. Δεν μπόρεσα να ελέγξω το θερμικό απλά είδα ότι είναι έως 250 βαθμούς. Να το αντικαταστήσω ή είναι κάτι άλλο?


Καλησπέρα φίλε.
Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα
Σε φούρνο 2 ετών και με λίγες φορες χρήση του φούρνου.
Εγω έχω εντοπίσει το πρόβλημα στο κουμπί των επιλογών.
Κουνάω και ξεκινάει ξανά αλλά κάνει διακοπές.
(το διάβασα και κάπου εδώ μέσα σε άλλη ενότητα σε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα) 
Αν έχω νέα θα ενημερώσω.

Το κουμπί είναι αυτό στην φώτο.

----------

